# 8 شرايط لكورال ثيؤطوكوس



## ginajoojoo (15 فبراير 2008)

*7* شرايط كالاتى

صرخة ايمان
فيك احتمى
نشتكى لمين
ثورة خاطئ
فخ الاحزان
طوق النجاة
زمن الضيقات

فى اللينك ده 
http://www.4shared.com/dir/5490552/4d1672c1/_sharing.html

وشريط اشكى اليك همى منقوول
http://www.4shared.com/file/23663137/dd108a91/___online.html?cau2=403tNull

سلام ونعمة​


----------



## oesi no (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: 8 شرايط لكورال ثيؤطوكوس*

*الف شكر يا جينا ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك *​


----------



## sollytwins (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: 8 شرايط لكورال ثيؤطوكوس*

الاخت هو اللنك ده استماع فقط لاني مش عارف انزل منه اي شريط ولو انا عندي ترانيم مطلوبه ممكن انزلها وازاي


----------



## ginajoojoo (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: 8 شرايط لكورال ثيؤطوكوس*



oesi_no قال:


> *الف شكر يا جينا ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك *​



ميرسى يا جورج على مرورك..ربنا يعوضك​


sollytwins قال:


> الاخت هو اللنك ده استماع فقط لاني مش عارف انزل منه اي شريط ولو انا عندي ترانيم مطلوبه ممكن انزلها وازاي



لا الشرايط للتحميل مش للاستماع ..عشان تحمل كل شريط اضغط على السهم الاخضر امام كل شريط وهاتفتحلك صفحة تحميل الشريط استنى دقيقة لغاية ماتظهر كلمة download 
والشرايط فى ملفات مضغوطة يعنى لازم يكون عندك برنامج winrar  لفك الضغط عنها

وبالنسبة لو انت عايز تنزل ترانيم على المنتدى ممكن تلقى نظرة على الموضوع ده هايفيدك جدا
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=33835

ولو فى اى مشكلة انا تحت امرك..سلام ونعمة​


----------



## بيشو فهمى (26 فبراير 2009)

اشكر تعب ]محبتكم على الترانيم الجميلة هذة لانى كنت ابحث عنها من فترة طويلة والرب يعوضك بالبركة والخير


----------



## bahaa_06 (27 فبراير 2009)

*مجهود جميل *
*الله يبارك تعب محبتكم *​


----------



## مينا سالم (21 مارس 2009)

فين رابط النحميل ياااااااااااااااااااااااااامان


----------



## مينا سالم (21 مارس 2009)

مينا سالم قال:


> فين رابط النحميل ياااااااااااااااااااااااااامان



تاتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت


----------



## اني بل (14 مايو 2009)

ميرسي .زكثير على الشريط..


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 مايو 2009)

شكرا على الشرايط يا جينا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (15 مايو 2009)




----------



## just member (15 مايو 2009)

*شكرا اكتير ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## SALVATION (18 مايو 2009)

_شكرا كتيييير _
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## بنت الديان (2 أبريل 2012)




----------

